# Dell XPS L501X-Ram and SSD upgrade



## Stormbringer (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys, my almost 5 years old Dell XPS L501X is in need of rejuvination. Here are my plans.
1)Add a 4GB ram to the existing 4 gigs.
2)Swap the the optical drive(Stopped writing ,only reads disks now) with 120/250GB SSD.

a)So please suggest an appropriate RAM.Prefer buying Amazon or Flipkart(only if seller is WSRetail).
b)120/250GB SSD.My friend is coming from the US next month.Any company offer international warranty?
c)A caddy for the SSD.

Note:My laptop has Sata 2 port.So it wont be able to use the max speed of the SSD.

Below are the CPU-Z screenshots.
Pasteboard â€” Uploaded Image

Pasteboard â€” Uploaded Image


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 23, 2015)

BUMP!


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Nov 24, 2015)

You can check the RAM frequencies in CPU-Z and then buy similar modules (voltage, timings) online.

As for the SSD, you should move the internal HDD to optical bay, test it it works.
Then go get a SATA3 SSD (Samsung 850evo/pro) capacity of your choice and put in the HDD bay, this way you will get SATA3 speeds from the SSD and have both the HDD and SSD.


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 24, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> You can check the RAM frequencies in CPU-Z and then buy similar modules (voltage, timings) online.
> 
> As for the SSD, you should move the internal HDD to optical bay, test it it works.
> Then go get a SATA3 SSD (Samsung 850evo/pro) capacity of your choice and put in the HDD bay, this way you will get SATA3 speeds from the SSD and have both the HDD and SSD.



Thanks for the reply. Sata 3 ports are backward compatible as far I know so I am buying SanDisk Internal SSD 240GB 2.5-Inch SDSSDA-240G-G25 from Amazon.com for 60$. Read somewhere Sandisk offer International warranty.I know samsung 850 series are better but they don't have International warranty.About RAM, how do i determine the timings ? I see multiple columns like CAS Latency, RAS to CAS etc in CPUZ :- **cdn.pbrd.co/images/2jRLCiuu.jpg TIA.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 25, 2015)

Seems like you have a DDR3 1333MHz RAM...

As far as SSDs are concerned, any cheap SSD will do, no need to get Samsung Evo... Cheaper SSDs have lower write speeds, that's it... Read speeds are somewhat at par with costly ones..

Sandisk one at $60 is a good deal. Adding customs & shipping charges, it would cost less than $80

This one is your current RAM
Hynix Laptop Ddr3 4gb 1333 Mhz Ram - Buy Hynix Laptop Ddr3 4gb 1333 Mhz Ram Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
Hynix is owned by Hyundai Electronics

Cheaper alternative
Dolgix 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop RAM - Buy Dolgix 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Laptop RAM Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

- - - Updated - - -

Want to buy SSD in India ?
Amazon.in: Buy Kingston V300 SSDNow 240GB SATA 3 2.5 Solid State Drive w/Adapter Online at Low Prices in India | Kingston Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 25, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Seems like you have a DDR3 1333MHz RAM...
> 
> As far as SSDs are concerned, any cheap SSD will do, no need to get Samsung Evo... Cheaper SSDs have lower write speeds, that's it... Read speeds are somewhat at par with costly ones..
> 
> ...



My friend in the US will be bringing the SSD to India so no customs or delivery charges  Never used Snapdeal. Are they good ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 25, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> My friend in the US will be bringing the SSD to India so no customs or delivery charges  Never used Snapdeal. Are they good ?



Yes... I have bought many things from there

FK, Amazon,, Snapdeal & ebay, i only buy stuffs from these sites


----------



## anky (Nov 25, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> My friend in the US will be bringing the SSD to India so no customs or delivery charges  Never used Snapdeal. Are they good ?


You sure that importing SSD like this will not cost any extra (customs)? because i also need to buy a SSD and one of my contact in US is comng to to India in January, it will be a lot cheaper if i get it from there..


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 25, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Yes... I have bought many things from there
> 
> FK, Amazon,, Snapdeal & ebay, i only buy stuffs from these sites



I usually buy from amazon and flipkart. Heard mixed review about snapdeal.

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> You sure that importing SSD like this will not cost any extra (customs)? because i also need to buy a SSD and one of my contact in US is comng to to India in January, it will be a lot cheaper if i get it from there..



Yup.My uncle brought a Surface Pro(1 or 2) like that from USA about 2 years ago.And that was a 500+ USD item.He didnt had to pay any customs.Just make sure your friend removes the SSD from its sealed package box to make it look like a used personal belonging. Im not sure about warranties though.Samsung doesn't offer,Intel does. Not sure about Sansdisk.


----------

